# Excellent Family Worship Resource



## toddpedlar (Oct 15, 2007)

Stumbled upon this searching for something else... It looks to be a fantastic devotional; 
the authors of various daily selections include M'Cheyne, Gray, Cunningham, Fairbairn, etc. 

Family Worship: A Series of Prayers, with Doctrinal and Practical Remarks on Passages of Sacred Scripture
For Every Morning and Evening Throughout the Year; Adapted to Services of Domestic Worship

by 180 clergymen of the Church of Scotland (1841)


----------



## bookslover (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like something Chris Coldwell should get right onto his presses! (hint, hint)


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome... thanks!


----------

